# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  لهواة الأعمال اليدوية..كيفية عمل برتقالة من الصلصال..بالصور

## أمير المصرى

صور مسلسلة لكيفية عمل برتقالة من الطين الصلصال لهواة الاعمال اليدوية


















يتبع........

----------


## أمير المصرى



----------


## elharty

اهاهاهاهاهاهااهاهه جميلة

----------


## أمير المصرى

شكرا يا بو حميد على المرور والرد

----------


## قلب مصر

تحفة تحفة بجد
تسلم ايدك دكتور أمير
انا عجبتني قوي الفكرة
الف الف شكر :f:

----------


## أمير المصرى

شكرا على مرورك يا ام يوسف

نورتى الموضوع

----------

